# Funk Zustimmtaster mit Safety in PL d



## rolandh (9 Juli 2016)

Hallo

Kennt hier jemand einen Hersteller / Typen von Zustimmtaster 
welche über Funk kommunziert, aber auch ein Performance-Level "d" erfüllt?
Es soll damit nur 1 Bewegung Sicherheitsgerichtet ausgelöst werden, daher würde ein Taster genügen, 
er könnte aber auch eine Zustimmung + Bewegungrichtung haben.

Inwieweit können sich die Funksignale bei mehreren Geräte in einer Halle gegenseitig Stören?
Sollte augrund der automatischen Kanalsuche kein Problem sein, oder?

Danke
MfG Roli


----------



## MasterOhh (9 Juli 2016)

Wir haben den hier im Einsatz: =LINK=
Wird auch von anderen Firmen vertrieben: =LINK= 

Kann wahrscheinlich viel mehr als du haben willst, für unseren Einsatzzweck war der Funktionsumfang (programmierbare Tasten etc.) ideal.

Der Frequenzbereich wird aber leider fest eingestellt. Da musst du unbedingt einen Bereich finden der nicht gestört wird. Da dies ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät ist, reagiert der Empfänger sehr schnell auf Störungen und schaltet ab. 
Gerade wenn viele Kranfunken im selben Band arbeiten, können die schon durch ihre Nebenkeulen etwas rumstressen.


----------

